# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Nhà thờ Cam Ly - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hantt.163

*Độc đáo và bí ẩn là trải nghiệm của chúng tôi khi đến với Nhà thờ Cam Ly trên một ngọn đồi bên thác Cam Ly thuộc phường 5, thành phố Đà Lạt, tỉnh Lâm Đồng.
*
Thác Cam Ly đã đi vào thơ, nhạc thì gần đó có một nhà thờ được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc cách điệu từ mái nhà rông cổ truyền của đồng bào các dân tộc Tây Nguyên kết hợp hài hòa với kiến trúc phương Tây. Độc đáo là vậy nhưng do không nằm trong tour du lịch của Đà Lạt nên rất ít du khách biết đến, ngay cả người dân trong vùng cũng vô tình “lãng quên” sự tồn tại của nhà thờ Cam Ly. 

Sơ Phạm Thị Hà, một trong những thành viên phụ trách nhà thờ cho biết, trước đây, nhà thờ là nơi sinh hoạt tôn giáo của đồng bào các dân tộc K’Ho, Chu Ru, Lạch trong buôn Ma Trang Sơn. Sau đó, đồng bào chuyển về sinh sống ở nhiều buôn khác nhau thuộc các huyện Đức Trọng, Lạc Dương… Nhưng, hàng năm họ vẫn gửi con em mình về đây cho các sơ trong cộng đoàn Mến Thánh Giá Khiết Tâm thường trú bên cạnh nhà thờ giảng dạy. 

Trong không gian yên ắng giữa đồi thông, mái nhà thờ Cam Ly cao 17m nhìn từ mặt bên như một lưỡi búa khổng lồ nằm vắt trên nền trời cao nguyên, gợi lên hình ảnh các vũ khí thô sơ gắn liền với đời sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc. Thực tế thì trong gần 100 công trình kiến trúc công giáo xuất hiện ở Ðà Lạt từ thập niên 1920 đến thập niên 1960, nhà thờ Cam Ly được xây dựng riêng cho đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu số và nó mang một sắc thái độc đáo khác hẳn với các giáo đường dành cho người Kinh. Công trình này được khởi công vào cuối năm 1959 và hoàn thành năm 1967 từ ý tưởng của linh mục người Pháp - Boutary, về ngôi nhà chung của Chúa và Yàng (Trời). 



Mái nhà được nâng đỡ bởi 20 vì kèo với hoa văn cách điệu.


Không gian giáo đường rộng khoảng 400m².


Không gian huyền ảo nhờ các ô cửa sổ kính màu.


Mái nhà thờ được thiết kế giống mái nhà rông nhưng có sự cách điệu đem lại cảm giác vững chắc hơn.


Kiến trúc nhà thờ độc đáo, cách điệu từ mái nhà rông cổ truyền của đồng bào các dân tộc Tây Nguyên 
kết hợp hài hòa với trường phái kiến trúc miền Nam nước Pháp.


Mái nhà thờ được lợp bằng 80.000 viên ngói phẳng mà gờ móc có đục lỗ để luồn dây kẽm buộc chặt ngói vào litô.
Ngay ở tiền sảnh, hình ảnh con cọp và chim phượng hoàng đã mang ý nghĩa tượng trưng cho tôn giáo, thể hiện cuộc sống của đồng bào dân tộc trước còn hoang dã, nay trở nên biết lẽ sống để cùng nhau xây dựng buôn làng sung túc hơn. Nội thất giáo đường với diện tích gần 400m², một không gian u huyền, thâm nghiêm mà khoáng đạt, phóng túng. Giáo đường được bao quanh bởi những bức tường lửng có độ cao khoảng 3m, xây bằng đá chẻ nối với hệ thống cửa kính màu xanh, nâu, vàng trong các khung gỗ. Các khung cửa liền nhau và giáp mái cùng với 20 vì kèo tương ứng đều được cách điệu từ hoa văn Tây Nguyên mà chủ đạo là hình vuông và hình tam giác - tượng trưng cho Mặt Trăng và Mặt Trời trong môtip bản địa về quan niệm vũ trụ. Riêng phần mái được lợp bằng 80.000 viên ngói phẳng mà gờ móc có đục lỗ để luồn dây kẽm buộc chặt ngói vào litô... Tất cả là sự kết hợp thành công giữa tư duy mộc mạc, tự nhiên của đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu số với triết lý tôn giáo nhân bản và sâu sắc. 

Tuy được xây dựng vào giữa thế kỷ 20 nhưng nhà thờ Cam Ly còn sở hữu những bức tượng cổ trên trăm năm: Tượng Đức Mẹ bên trong nhà thờ được tạc tại Pháp từ thế kỷ 19 (năm 1875); bức tượng đen phía bên các nữ tu sinh sống cũng có số tuổi tương đương. 

Với đời sống tâm linh sùng bái Yàng nên khi công giáo được truyền bá vào các buôn làng Tây Nguyên, đồng bào các dân tộc nơi đây đã cùng lúc có sự tôn sùng cả Chúa và Yàng. Điều đó càng thể hiện rõ nét lối kiến trúc độc đáo của nhà thờ Cam Ly là lối kiến trúc dành riêng cho đồng bào các dân tộc. Hôm nay, sơ Phạm Thị Hà cùng với 3 sơ khác của cộng đoàn Mến Thánh Giá Khiết Tâm vẫn tiếp tục nuôi dạy các thế hệ con em dân tộc ở buôn Ma Trang Sơn ngày nào học hành thành tài trong không gian giáo lý của nhà thờ Cam Ly./.
Nguồn: vietnam.vnanet.vn
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* -*Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## andynguyen

Nhìn trông lạ và đẹp.

Mang hơi hướng kiến trúc Nhà Sàn Tây Nguyên nhỉ. Cái Mái cũng khá dài, lại còn lớp gạch ngói tới tận gần sát đất.

----------

